
Cockroaches are becoming immune to insecticides - LinuxBender
https://lite.cnn.io/en/article/h_b695311f8fc519da3c87c1d6f10ee241
======
pwg
> Scientists from Purdue exposed German cockroaches to different insecticides,
> and found that the cockroach populations not only developed a resistance to
> the insecticide they were exposed to, but also picked up resistances to
> other insecticides.

Hmm, this might mean that these will be the attack method again:

[https://www.amazon.com/Pack-Black-Roach-Motel-
Insect/dp/B01M...](https://www.amazon.com/Pack-Black-Roach-Motel-
Insect/dp/B01M08AWX6)

